# Replace Convection with Radiant Heat if You Must Heat Your Coop



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Replace Convection with Radiant Heat if You Must Heat Your Coop



> It seems like almost every day there is another chicken coop fire in the news. With good intentions, people try to provide heat for their chickens during winter but so often these good intentions lead to disaster. While there are benefits to adding a heat source, such as keeping water from freezing, there is one huge reason to avoid it, and that reason is fire. Sure, having supplemental lighting will help raise egg production. Having a heat source will save you countless trips back and forth...


Read more about this article here...


----------



## mogirl (Oct 26, 2012)

I've had an oil-filled radiator plugged in all winter and it works great.


----------



## ajdat6ppw (Sep 23, 2012)

All I did is get a low voltage flood light put their water bowel 18 inches below it.It kept the water from freezing and kept their area about 40 degrees.worked out great but when you go in and check for eggs bring a dry towel with you to keep the bulb clean.


----------



## ajdat6ppw (Sep 23, 2012)

Another thing you may want to do is put a window in to let the morning sun go into your coop.set it up so the window is only 2 feet high and 4 feet wide put it 8 inches bellow your roof.It will keep their coop warm in the day time


----------



## angelom1224 (Nov 27, 2012)

I use a 100 watt ceramic heat emitter like what is typically used for aquariums. They radiate heat and don't create hot spots. They come in different wattages and are much safer to use. My coops are wired for electric so they are screwed into stable outlets so no chance of falling or coming loose. They ars connected to thermostatic controlled plugs and only come on when cold enough and shut off automatically when it warms up so no chance of overheating. I only heat to 10 degrees in the coops so it does not get cozy warm but warm enough for them. I highly recommend the ceramic heat emitter. You can find them on ebay or amazon.


----------

